# Anyone tried the new Adidas Terrex SWIFT Solos?



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Has anyone tried the latest Terrex Swifts? The ones that look like this: Terrex Swift Solo

How is the stiffness? They have a lot of what I'm looking for: super lightweight with a minimal upper, stealth rubber, protected toe. But a bike shoe needs a stiff sole and those look pretty floppy.

I have the old vanilla Terrex Solos and the stiffness is perfect, Im hoping these new ones will be about the same.


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey those look really cool! I would be a bit concerned by the ultra light upper for where I ride... not sure how high up that reinforcement goes? I have 5 10's and I swear, if I'd had a regular shoe on I would have broken my big toe on the root I hit. No pics of the bottoms either. I do like those, but I LOVE my 5 10's.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Those are nice looking shoes and $100 us seems reasonable


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Look like they​ might be a bit flexible, their Trail Cross being a big specific shoe might be a better bet


----------



## unaware (Sep 22, 2012)

Anyone try the slack cruiser? I heard they have a stiffer mid sole that should help with pedaling.


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

unaware said:


> Anyone try the slack cruiser? I heard they have a stiffer mid sole that should help with pedaling.


Slack cruisers have nice sole (not as sticky as stickiest 5.10s) but toe cap is too low for longer rides.


----------



## BB3 (Jun 24, 2017)

Are the Solos narrow?


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

MozFat said:


> Look like they might be a bit flexible, their Trail Cross being a big specific shoe might be a better bet


100% spot on. they are way too flexible and light. my feet hurt after 30 minutes.

my fiveten freeriders are 3 years old and are much firmer.


----------

